# Burning a Hole in My Pocket



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

So I have a hell of a lot of Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket.

I could choose from a whole bunch of little stuff,  $50. here, a $100 there.

Or I could aim for some of the big items that I've been wanting for a while.
I've been wanting an open fire rotisserie kit.
I'd set it up over a split 55 gallon drum for a fire pit.

Or I've been wanting to upgrade my collection of pellet rifles.
Diana 350 N-TEC Magnum Premium Air Rifle air Rifle.


I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 19, 2019)

Air rifle!


----------



## xray (Aug 19, 2019)

My vote is on the air rifle. 

If you entertain or cook for an army I could see the rotisserie getting a lot of use.

If you were my neighbor, I would say get the rotisserie hands down! Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I could aim


There it is . I'm reading thru the lines  . Sub conscious thought right there bud . 
Air rifle it is ! LOL . 
I have a cheaper Beeman with 2 barrles .  .177 and .22 . That thing is no joke .
Enjoy which ever , ya know we deserve things once in awhile .


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 19, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Air rifle!



You'll shoot your eye out kid!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 19, 2019)

I would love to have one of those open pit rotisserie units.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

I know, it's a BIG rotisserie.
I could spin at least 3 turkeys on that sucker, or a nice pig up to 50lbs really easily.
But it really would only see use on holidays or for parties.

The air rifle on the other hand is a really nice piece of German craftsmanship, pretty powerful and very accurate.
And if one entertains fancies of SHTF, several thousand pellets is pretty darn compact and lightweight.... Plus it's quiet.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> There it is . I'm reading thru the lines  . Sub conscious thought right there bud .
> Air rifle it is ! LOL .
> I have a cheaper Beeman with 2 barrles .  .177 and .22 . That thing is no joke .
> Enjoy which ever , ya know we deserve things once in awhile .


Then you've the Beeman RS2 Sportsman, I've one too.  Accurate to 25 yards or more and an accomplished squirrel killer.
I also have a couple other Springer's, this one is a Gas Piston, better than a Springer.
LOL... A Freudian slip of my subconscious desires.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I would love to have one of those open pit rotisserie units.


So would I, so would I....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> You'll shoot your eye out kid!


LMAO
This ain't no Red Ryder BB gun.
I saw video where a guy drops a full grown sow with a headshot at 20 yards... Dead Right There.

I wish Amazon sold the Seneca Dragon Claw 500cc .50cal PCP Rifle.
That thing drops deer at 75 yards.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 19, 2019)

How about a new smoker or grill? I just got a flat top griddle over the weekend and its kicking ass so far


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 19, 2019)

CR, I also vote for the air rifle ! :)


----------



## xray (Aug 19, 2019)

I perked up when I read a BB gun drops a sow. My pump Daisy BB gun doesn’t do that.

I kinda want one now too


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

xray said:


> I perked up when I read a BB gun drops a sow. My pump Daisy BB gun doesn’t do that.
> 
> I kinda want one now too


These ain't no BB guns.


----------



## bradger (Aug 19, 2019)

Id go rotisserie. Its the second best way to cook chicken after all.


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How about a new smoker or grill?



That would be my vote!
Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 19, 2019)

If your that undecided...  just slip them into my account... I'm wanting a stereo console (under roof) and dash for my golf cart...   LOL...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 19, 2019)

I still have my Daisy Model 881 that my parents gave me when I was 10.  That thing was a blackbird killing machine.  It won't take down down a sow, but that's what my Remmy 552 Speedmaster 22LR is for.

Hey Chili, you ought to think about a .410 Snakecharmer!


----------



## Cabo (Aug 19, 2019)

I vote for Air Rifle


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Hey Chili, you ought to think about a .410 Snakecharmer!


[Homie the Clown voice] "Amazon don't play that!"

I've plenty of firearms and ammo.
What the news calls an arsenal, stockpile or a cache of weapons, I laugh at.
Hmmmm, save up some more gift cards And I can start looking at Trijicon or Aimpoint optics.

If Choice Hotels will just run another Stay Two Nights, Get a $50. Gift Card promo.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 19, 2019)

Gotta jump in.  Kid you not had 2 birds pecking at my window for weeks straight this past spring.  Sh** everywhere and pecking freaked family out.  Borrowed Dad's pellet rifle and was junk.  Seriously need a pest/varmint air gun and need recommendations.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 19, 2019)

Diana's are sweet,  Gets my vote !


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Gotta jump in.  Kid you not had 2 birds pecking at my window for weeks straight this past spring.  Sh** everywhere and pecking freaked family out.  Borrowed Dad's pellet rifle and was junk.  Seriously need a pest/varmint air gun and need recommendations.



What is your budget?
Is birds all, or do you want to be able to handle pests such as squirrels and rabbits?
Do you have neighbors close by, will noise be an issue?
Do you have a preferred power source, spring, gas piston, multi-pump, CO2 or other?


----------



## 73saint (Aug 19, 2019)

Save for the trijicon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2019)

1000 fps---That's moving!!!
However;
If I was younger & in better shape, I'd go for the Open Fire Rotisserie!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2019)

Skip the Amazon POS Rotisserie and get the Gun. Save your egg money and get, what I think is much nicer Rotisserie!  It's  more Hvy Duty and more, accessories like the animal leg brackets, for similar money. Has Free Shipping and Carry Case...JJ 

https://www.charotis.com/model-tsc1.html


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Skip the Amazon POS Rotisserie and get the gun. Save your egg money and getax, what


Direct me to a non-POS rotisserie.
Those are supposed to be pretty good.

Save my egg money and getax, what.
What?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2019)

Would you just buy both and get it over with . Use the gun to keep the varmints off the roto .

had a buddy that had a roto like that . It sat low to the ground . Built the fire on the ground surrounded by bricks . It was pretty cool . He used to do whole lamb cooks at the end of baseball season for the boys .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Direct me to a non-POS rotisserie.
> Those are supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> Save my egg money and getax, what.
> What?



Big fingers hit reply too soon...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Big fingers hit reply too soon...JJ


That's a nice rig, but not available on Amazon.
This is all free money, gift cards from my hotel points.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

Well... Guess I'll get me the Diana.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2019)

zwiller

Feel free to pm me.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 19, 2019)

Air Rifle..

HT


----------



## tallbm (Aug 19, 2019)

If those were my 2 options I would vote air rifle.

NOW, a completely unsexy option would be to save those gift cards for black friday - cyber monday weekend and buy as many Christmas gifts as you can and avoid coming out of pocket... but that is just the fiscally responsible nerd in me talking hahahaha :)

If you don't already have one, a single stage reloading press would be a nice option as well along with some dies and components to help you keep hunting and firing more often and as accurately as possible :D


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How about a new smoker or grill? I just got a flat top griddle over the weekend and its kicking ass so far


Your post reminded me that I need to replace a few parts on my grill.
Just ordered.

Grill Parts Kit for Charbroil 463241013, 463241313, 463241314, 463241413, 463241414, 466241013, 466241313, 466241413 - Tube Burner, Heat Plates, Burner Electrode & Crossover


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 20, 2019)

*Hatsan AT44-10 QE Air Rifle*


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> *Hatsan AT44-10 QE Air Rifle*


Hatsan's quality has been sliding a lot.
I bought the Hatsan Torpedo 155 .22cal and sent it back due to issues.
They are increasingly hit or miss with their quality control.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Mercy me, maybe you'd be money ahead to buy a whole new unit.


$40.00
No, I spent a good deal of money on that grill.
If I only have to drop $40. here, a $100. there, every couple of years, then I'm coming out of head by far.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 20, 2019)

I've had the Hatsan for many years with no issues. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> That's a lot of parts for not much money.


Exactly.
So why should I drop $500, $800, $1000, every 2-4 years, when I can spend less than $100 per year and have a grill I like that works as good as new?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> I've had the Hatsan for many years with no issues. Guess I got lucky.


Hatsan used to be great all of the time, them Turks can build some really nice stuff.
But if you bought within the last five years, like I said quality control has been slipping.
I had issues straight out of the box.

Of course there are some people saying the same thing about Diana, the they're letting it slip a little bit too.
I shall see here soon.

Everybody trying to cut costs and anyway they can.
I'm willing to pay more for something that's high quality.


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 21, 2019)

Buy few parts and build rotisserie then spend rest on air rifle to use on things for rotisserie.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Skip the Amazon POS Rotisserie and get the Gun. Save your egg money and get, what I think is much nicer Rotisserie!  It's  more Hvy Duty and more, accessories like the animal leg brackets, for similar money. Has Free Shipping and Carry Case...JJ
> 
> https://www.charotis.com/model-tsc1.html


Well, just considering the motor on this one is head and shoulders over the other, I may have to pinch my pocket change for a little while.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2019)

I really want one of their Pig Roasters. The problem is we don't have those kinds of big parties anymore. I guess it don't take too many folks to eat a 25-30 lb Suckling Pig...JJ


----------



## bradger (Aug 21, 2019)

chef jimmy, Just think of what can be done with all the left overs. I think it would make awesome ham soup.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I really want one of their Pig Roasters. The problem is we don't have those kinds of big parties anymore. I guess it don't take too many folks to eat a 25-30 lb Suckling Pig...JJ


Yeah, not much yield on a suckling pig.
But what there is is really good.


----------



## drdon (Aug 22, 2019)

Chile-I'd get BOTH! When they arrive and the wife asks WTF, you can simply say oops. I put one in the cart, went back to shopping and decided on the other. But I forgot to take the first one out of the cart when I ordered.
Trust me it works.....well the first time it did. She caught on pretty quick.
Don


----------



## smokinbarrles (Aug 22, 2019)

id go with the air rifle. A rotisserie is easier to build that and air rifle. Then you would have both!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2019)

Never let your wife find out you've been hoarding gift cards from your hotel's loyalty program, and have a $500. Amazon gift card balance.
All the sudden your account is a joint account and she has a list of things the house could use.
Pots/pans
Dinnerware
Bath towels
Bed sheets

Say it with me guys,
"If mama ain't happy, nobody's happy."

So we a new set of Calphalon non-stick cookware on it's way.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Never let your wife find out you've been hoarding gift cards from your hotel's loyalty program, and have a $500. Amazon gift card balance.
> All the sudden your account is a joint account and she has a list of things the house could use.
> Pots/pans
> Dinnerware
> ...


There goes the air rifle!


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 26, 2019)

Went that route, and after burning through multiple sets of expensive non-stick pans, I replaced all our pans with cast iron against my wife's wishes.  To our surprise, after they're well seasoned, they're actually more non-stick than the teflon coated pans that cost twice as much.  They'll last a hundred years if cared for and the food tastes better out of them.  Now she'd sell a kidney before one of her cast irons.

Also, I vote air rifle.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2019)

We've cast iron, it's great.

But repeat, the mantra...
"If mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."


----------



## forktender (Aug 27, 2019)

Or you could spin that saying.
I bring home the bacon so she can fry it up in a pan.
If poppa ain't happy= no bacon for the pan.
No bacon= no pork'in and momma loves pork'in.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Never let your wife find out you've been hoarding gift cards from your hotel's loyalty program, and have a $500. Amazon gift card balance.
> All the sudden your account is a joint account and she has a list of things the house could use.
> Pots/pans
> Dinnerware
> ...



I want new pots, towels, sheets, dinnerware...filmed in Johns backyard. When his wife found out about the gift cards.




Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2019)

LMAO!
You'll notice I got the pots/pans, I'll get as much or more use out of them as she will.
Bought a really nice set of Cuisinart stainless steel not too long ago, but for some reason I can't get it through her head that they need to be seasoned just like cast iron.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

We got a set of Rever-ware SS pans back in '85 when we got married. They get used almost daily and still look and function like new. Enjoy the pans they'll probably outlive you.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2019)

I love the stainless, wife doesn't.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> We got a set of Rever-ware SS pans back in '85


Got mine in '84 . Use them everyday . Yup , still like new .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2019)

SEE...   (say this real fast) "Youshouldaalloveryourself" ... Shoulda bought the rifle instead of procrastinating ...  I have a safety reward prepaid credit card from work that has about the same amount..  she knows NOTHING about it... LOL ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> SEE...   (say this real fast) "Youshouldaalloveryourself" ... Shoulda bought the rifle instead of procrastinating ...  I have a safety reward prepaid credit card from work that has about the same amount..  she knows NOTHING about it... LOL ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah... I did procrastinate hoping for a Labor Day sale.
Mama caught me window shopping and asked where it was coming out of the budget.... I can't just lie to her face.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 6, 2019)

I've had a Crossman power master for 30 some years. Neat plinker. But I've thinking about getting something with a bit more punch to get the darn squirrels off the feeders. Since there appears to be some air rifle owners here. I was hoping to get some opinions on this one. 177 cal pellets at 1200 fpm should do the trick.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Benjamin-Regal-II-NP-Pellet-Air-Rifle-with-4x32-Scope-0-177-cal-Hardwood-Stock/233356912610?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Steve H (Oct 6, 2019)

I went with this one instead. Benjamin Jim Shockey steel eagle.
.22 cal at 1100 fpm should really have a punch! That is pretty close to the speed of a 22 rimfire round. I'll probably get a trigger kit to lighten the pull. And more then likely a different scope.


----------



## forktender (Oct 7, 2019)

Man they sure have come a long way since the days of my old 1970's Sheridan  Blue Streak Rifle with the Williams peep sights. I killed everything with that old gun from cottontails, Jack's and bobcats to every bird in the sky. I got it as a Christmas present from my mom and dad in 1972. I've rebuilt it twice. That is one gun that I wouldn't even think about selling. Right now it's over my parents house, my dad has shooting possums, moles, rats and squirrels with it.
I need to get it back, my apple trees are loaded and every critter known to man in the area had been stealing my apples.  

Give us a report on how your new toy works out for you.

Buy a tin of these they are amazing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2019)

forktender said:


> Man they sure have come a long way since the days of my old 1970's Sheridan  Blue Streak Rifle with the Williams peep sights. I killed everything with that old gun from cottontails, Jack's and bobcats to every bird in the sky. I got it as a Christmas present from my mom and dad in 1972. I've rebuilt it twice. That is one gun that I wouldn't even think about selling. Right now it's over my parents house, my dad has shooting possums, moles, rats and squirrels with it.
> I need to get it back, my apple trees are loaded and every critter known to man in the area had been stealing my apples.
> 
> Give us a report on how your new toy works out for you.
> ...




LOL---First thing that comes to mind when I look at that Picture----If you shoot yourself in the foot, you can remove it with a Phillips Screwdriver???

Bear


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---First thing that comes to mind when I look at that Picture----If you shoot yourself in the foot, you can remove it with a Phillips Screwdriver???
> 
> Bear


i dont know what would be worse, removing a pellet with a phillips head or the pellet going straight through.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 7, 2019)

forktender said:


> Man they sure have come a long way since the days of my old 1970's Sheridan Blue Streak Rifle



Still got one too. Its never been apart but still shoots great. Love that thing! Shot many critters with it. Very accurate and deadly. I always wanted to put a scope on it but never did. They are collectors now...


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

Got the air rifle and some different pellets. Including a tin of the ones that 

 forktender
 suggested. I'm going to use the crosman hollow points to sight in most of the way. Then the Baracudas to dial in the rest of the way. A friend of mine has a ballistic chronograph. So I did a few random shots with these pellets to see exactly what I'm getting for speed.
With the Crosman premier hollow points I'm averaging 975 fpm. These are 14.3 grain.
Next up was some alloy pellets. My friend, who also hunts with a air rifle at times gave me a few of the Gamo luxor Cu sharp pyramid alloy hunting pellets.
These babies zing. I got 1050 fps with these.
And with the Baracudas I saw lower speed due to the weight. Still it put out 890 fps. But, I bet the impact is brutal with these. On my next day off I'll be going to the range to sight it in. The only thing that ticked me off was that I bought this online at the best price I could find. I should have researched this better. It came from a store in Michigan. That states prohibits suppressors. So it got removed and a blank was put in.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 12, 2019)

i know i am late to this party, i love airgunning also, mostly bb guns to plink in the back yard and kill feral beer cans, here is my latest toy, full auto bb gun....is a freakin blast to shoot, crosman bushmaster.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 12, 2019)

sorry double post


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> i know i am late to this party, i love airgunning also, mostly bb guns to plink in the back yard and kill feral beer cans, here is my latest toy, full auto bb gun....is a freakin blast to shoot, crosman bushmaster.
> View attachment 408220



That looks cool!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That looks cool!


it is a blast to shoot, and damned accurate for a smooth bore bb gun at 10 meters...25 shots in under 2 seconds


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> i know i am late to this party, i love airgunning also, mostly bb guns to plink in the back yard and kill feral beer cans, here is my latest toy, full auto bb gun....is a freakin blast to shoot, crosman bushmaster.
> View attachment 408220




Cute! I could see that being fun.
Does the big Magazine serve a purpose (BB Storage), or is it just for looks?

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Cute! I could see that being fun.
> Does the big Magazine serve a purpose (BB Storage), or is it just for looks?
> 
> Bear



I was doing some research on that as well. The mag holds the bb's and the two CO2 cartridges


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> it is a blast to shoot, and damned accurate for a smooth bore bb gun at 10 meters...25 shots in under 2 seconds



I was reading about that. Tempting....


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 12, 2019)

i have three of them, two dpms and one bushmaster........i love the damn things. cheap way to spend an entire afternoon shooting and not loud enough to disturb the neighbors. unless they happen to see you lol


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

They're not that loud from what I'm seeing on the youtube videos.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I was doing some research on that as well. The mag holds the bb's and the two CO2 cartridges




OK Thanks!!
That pic brought back memories:
The M16, in 1969 had a magazine that stuck out the bottom only slightly---Maybe an inch or so, by memory, so you could lay on the ground real tight to fire it.

Contrast that with the AK47, the VietCong carried, which stuck out at least as much as that Toy Weapon above does. This meant that to fire the AK47 from the prone position, one would have to either hold it sideways or stick one's head way up in the air to look through the sights, exposing the upper body to the American with the M16.

What's the Price on that toy?
On Edit----Looks like about $200.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> OK Thanks!!
> That pic brought back memories:
> The M16, in 1969 had a magazine that stuck out the bottom only slightly---Maybe an inch or so, by memory, so you could lay on the ground real tight to fire it.
> 
> ...



They didn't have a 30 round clip back in your time for the M16? Although I do like this bb gun. I wouldn't use it anywhere other then the local gun range. Just to easy to confuse with the real thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> They didn't have a 30 round clip back in your time for the M16? Although I do like this bb gun. I wouldn't use it anywhere other then the local gun range. Just to easy to confuse with the real thing.




At that time, we had plastic 20 round Mags.
Yes it does look a little too real !!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> At that time, we had plastic 20 round Mags.
> Yes it does look a little too real !!
> 
> Bear


Yeah, we used to say they were made by mattel.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, we used to say they were made by mattel.



Exactly!
But I loved mine, and felt naked without it for weeks after I left there.
Kinda like wearing a watch every day for years, and forgetting it one day.

Bear


----------

